

The Evolution Of The Web - digitalclubb
http://evolutionofweb.appspot.com/

======
technogeek00
I like how Safari and Chrome have had almost no changes to the interface since
their inception.

------
espressodude
Awesome graph. Quite nostalgic really.

------
ChrisArchitect
what are all these browser 'version numbers' they keep talking about?

